

UK firms routinely hire criminals to steal rivals' information - Libertatea
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/crime/the-other-hacking-scandal-suppressed-report-reveals-that-law-firms-telecoms-giants-and-insurance-companies-routinely-hire-criminals-to-steal-rivals-information-8669148.html

======
ethanazir
How much does it cost to hire Booz Allen Hamilton?

